# SW MO Property Needed



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

If you know of anyone with property like this who is even thinking about selling, please pm me their contact information. We're starting to get desperate with Fall approaching. We're working with an agent, scouring the United Country sites, craigslist, fsbo sites, newspaper sites, and talking to people, but we just can't find the right place. We're already renting in the area, so we're ready to move in yesterday.

We need property within 30 miles or so of Bolivar, MO, but not in Greene County or Dallas County. We're looking for minimum 3BR 2BA, but if the price is cheap enough, we'll add on bedrooms or bathrooms. We need around 15 acres and prefer more. The property should be fenced pasture for cattle and some woods for fuel, have ground water (pond or creek), have its own well, and we prefer lagoon over septic but will take a septic. There needs to be a good area for a large garden. The wife insists on pretty views too.

We'd like solar efficiency, i.e. house runs E-W, not N-S, and has North and West tree blocks. Existing fruit and nut trees would be nice.

Unfortunately, price is an object, otherwise I probably wouldn't be posting this. We've been pre-qualified for $110K, but as we all know, banks will lend more than people can afford. However, that does give you a ballpark figure. Owner financing would work too. I have a job, excellent credit, and a small down payment. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I am a bit farther out than you would want to commute.


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

Qhorseman said:


> I am a bit farther out than you would want to commute.


If the property and the price is right, I might be interested. What do you have?


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

20 miles north of Bolivar. We would consider some owner financing with a first mortage? Not really sure how these things work. Has 3 story house w/ elevator. Can see about 20-30 miles all around us. Wrap around deck on second floor. 3-4 acre lake on 28 acres. Barn 65X100 also a garage w/ a/c & full bath is about 50X50?. All was built new in 2004. Had horses till last fall in all new fencing, sold them due to husband in very poor health. PM me & we'll make arrangements to see it if your interested.


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

I PM'd you. Thanks.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Why do you not want Greene, or Dallas counties?


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

Greene County is Springfield. Higher taxes with urban sprawl. Dallas County's out for personal reasons which shall remain unwritten. :lookout:


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

David, Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner. Husband has been in hospital for last month & I've been running like crazy. We've decided, due to his health, we're going to wait till next spring to try & sell, he's just to sick to move right now. Keep checking in if you haven't found anything by then!!


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok thanks for the update Dayna. I'm sorry to hear about your husband. I hope he's on the mend.

We are still looking, even more intently as winter approaches.


----------

